# powder blue tang feeding



## kevinkkay (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi, I traded in my large regal tang for a smaller powder blue tang at the fish store, its been 2 weeks and I never see him eat???? Is that normal? My Regal used to eat anything even flake food. The powder's in a 120g tank, temp at 76, sg at 1.021, ph is at 8.2, its a no coral tank, with my green mandarin, clown, and 12 green chromis(my first fishies around 4-5 inches big and still shoal cause of the Regal tried to kill em but never could catch em, but he never stopped tryin hahaha). Actually nothings changed in my tank for over 4 years now. Just switched one tang for another. Regal got too big for tank. For the powder I put mysis shrimp, bryne shrimp, seaweed and this plankton thing the store guy recommended. I feed my chromis and clown flakes and they catch whatever, shrimp they can catch. My mandarin eats the shrimps only and pics at the live rock??? any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish i had some good advice for you. Unfortunately, the Powder Blue Tang is one of the more difficult to keep fish that are commonly available for sale. Hopefully you have better success with this species than most, but it will certainly require some effort.

Was the fish eating at the LFS? If so, what was it eating? In an attempt to stimulate its appetite, you should try soaking flake food in a garlic supplement. Garlic is available at most every LFS. It is a liquid formula that most fish have a very difficult time ignoring.


----------



## kevinkkay (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah i read that garlic thing after i posted, today bought some extract and it seems to work I saw him eating after a few hours. After watching him it looks like he has some ick starting already.... now i gotta treat the tank for that, what a pain this guy's become... I fell like just putting him on a frying pan for all the trouble lol, but that'd be an expensive peace of filet hahaha.


----------

